# Orchestral Songs



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know very many, but I'm thinking of Berg's 5 and Strauss' last 4 as favourites.

What are your favourite orchestral songs?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Mahler, Berlioz,Canteloube.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ravel's "Shéhérazade" and "Don Quichotte à Dulcinée"

Griffes: Three Poems of Fiona MacLeod


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All of Mahler's cycles, Britten's Les Illuminations, Zemlinsky's Maeterlinck settings, Shostakovich's Tsvetaeva and Michelangelo songs, Berlioz's Les nuits d'été, Szymanowski's Love Songs of Hafiz and Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin. Also the Ravel and Berg as mentioned above.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahler ~ _Das Lied von der Erde_ (the other Mahler songs, too.)
Lukas Foss ~ _Time Cycle_ (original full orchestral version.) 
Samuel Barber ~ _Knoxville, summer of 1915_

Others of the more usual suspects have already been named by others.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Brahms: Alto Rhapsody


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

All Strauss's orchestral lieder (including the _Vier letzte Lieder_)
Mahler: _Ruckert Lieder_
Mahler: _Kindertotenlieder_
Mahler: _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_
Mahler: _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_
Mahler: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (or is it a symphony?)
Berlioz: _Les Nuits d'Ete_
Ravel: _Scheherazade_
Britten: _Les Illuminations_
Britten: _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_
Britten: _Four French Songs_
Sibelius: _Luonnotar_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Berlioz *

​
*Barber :
*
​


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't miss Schoenberg's sets of orchestral songs, opp. 8 and 22. The former are in his early style, and are yet another work that is neglected primarily because Schoenberg's name is attached to it, and not at all because of accessibility or quality.

Op. 8 I-IV
Op. 8 V-VI


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any favorite recordings of Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances Of Death?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Copland 12 Songs of Poems by Emily Dickinson.

Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Something Swedish?









*Anders Hillborg *(1954 - ) - ... lontana in sonno ... / *Laci Boldemann *(1921 - 1969) - 4 Epitaphs, Op.10 / *Hans Gefors *(1952 - ) - Lydias sånger
Anne Sofie von Otter, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Kent Nagano (DG)

/ptr


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The cream of the crop for me is Mahler's _Das Lied Von Der Erde_. I know it's a symphony, so sue me! 

Mahler's _Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen_ and _Kindertotenlieder_ (I still haven't heard _Ruckert-lieder_ and _Des __Knaben Wunderhorn_. )

Schoenberg's _Six Orchestral Songs _(thanks Mahlerian, by the way!) and _Gurrelieder_
Berg's _Five Orchestral Songs, Altemberg-Lieder_

Strauss' _4 Last Songs_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

No one has yet remembered Wagner's lovely presents to Mathilde, composed to her poetry, the _Wesendonck Lieder._ He wrote them for piano and orchestrated only the last one, "Traume," but Felix Mottl did a nice job on the others, and Hans Werner Henze has also supplied an interesting orchestration of the set.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Many favourites have already been mentioned, but not Messiaen's Poemes Pour Mi, Dutilleux Les Temps L'Horloge and this little what-might-have-been:






Seems he didn't orchestrate the rest of the set which is all of our loss


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

with grateful thanks to Mahlerian for doing the typing (I've largely cut and pasted his list)

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
All the rest of Strauss's orchestral lieder
Mahler: Ruckert Lieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Any favorite recordings of Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances Of Death?


The coupling of Mussorgsky (in Shostakovich's orchestration) and Shostakovich's 14th symphony make for a memorable listening experience. They're performed by Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra on a Deutsche Grammophon disc. I'm not familiar with any other performances or editions of the Mussorgsky pieces, though.

The 14th symphony is a favorite orchestral song suite of mine.


----------

